# 4th Street ramp, St Pete, 8/15/07



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> Maybe the new boat has good fish mojo?


Nah, I think you just got lucky...  ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wtg Rob, nice little red. As far as mojo, I don't think it matters much as long as you're catching fish, its when you're not catching fish when that voodoo stuff matters.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

That is a hot spot!If you look harder those tails you see will be pigs with spots!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

do you fish there much pinfish?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice fish Rob. ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for calling me from the water and rubbing it in. [smiley=smilie-taz.gif] I knew that phone list was a bad idea. ;D


Nice fish btw. Way to to go!


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice fish!

I tried those Berkley Gulp Alive Shrimp 3" Natural for the first time on Tuesday and nailed a 36" red. Biggest one to date!

I'm sold!


----------

